# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Where can i get a red eyed tree frog?

## ddawgs3

I live by a petsmart but i dont think they have it!? :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Kurt

I have seen red-eyes occasionally for sale at Petsmart, not too often tough. You can find them on-line and at shows. Where are you located?

----------


## ddawgs3

cincinnati fairfeild area :Frog Smile:

----------


## Alkaline8214

There are a number on people online that sell them. I recently purchased a Red eye online at joshsfrogs.com . Just make sure you have all you need for your new friends. If I am not mistaken we have a checklist for red eyes in the tree frog section. Very detailed and on point. GL finding a frog  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Isn't there a place called Exotic Pets in Cincinnati?  (859)342-4100.  They might have them.

----------


## Kurt

> cincinnati fairfeild area


Too bad. I have babies, Kevin at Zoo Creatures (Plaistow, NH) has a lot of WC adults, and Black Jungle has CB stock.

----------

